# Fin de contrat ou avenant ??



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
J accueille 4 jours par semaine un enfant qui rentre à l ecole en septembre.
Les parents et moi sommes ok pour un accueil occasionnel de deux mercredis par mois a partir de septembre.
Comment passer de l accueil actuel à l accueil occasionnel ? 
Faut il faire un avenant ou rompre le contrat pour en faire un autre ?
 Merci d avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Légalement un avenant.
Même si sur le long terme ça sera pénalisant.


----------



## stephy2 (27 Juillet 2022)

Même réponse que Nanou : "légalement" mais "pénalisant"  ......


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Ok merci ´ pénalisant ?
Pourrais je avoir des indemnités pôle emploi car je passe de 3 enfants à 2 enfants à part les deux mercredis par mois


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

On ne peut prétendre à des Indemnités Chômage que si on perd un contrat involontairement.
Là si sur 3 contrats, 2 se poursuivent et un passe en péri, non pas d'indemnités chômage puisqu'il n'y a pas de licenciement.
A moins que vous ayez déjà des droits ouverts et que que celui qui passe en Péri soit une activité reprise.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

Êtes vous actuellement déjà indemnisée par pôle emploi ? 
Si non, vous n'ouvrirez droit à indemnisation qu'à la fin d'un de vos contrats d'accueil. Si vous acceptez un avenant à la baisse pour cet enfant, vous serez indemnisée au retrait de l'enfant si vous êtes inscrite à pôle emploi mais sur des bases moins "avantageuses" puisque une période avec baisse de revenus sera prise en compte dans le calcul de votre indemnisation. Si vous refusez l'avenant, le contrat se poursuit sur les bases actuelles donc sans baisse de salaire ou est rompu par le Parent employeur. Dans ce second cas votre indemnisation pôle emploi sera donc  calculée sur des bases plus avantageuses pour vous.


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Ok merci


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Non à partir du moment où j ai travaillé à temps complet avec 3 je me suis desinscrite de pôle emploi ´ mais là même en refusant l avenant je resterais alors avec 2 car changement dans la famille avec le retour d un de mes enfants à la maison. Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Je ne comprends pas tout à votre situation. Si vous ne faites pas le Peri et que les parents rompent le contrat, il faudra vous réinscrire à POLE EMPLOI.
Vous vous êtes désinscrite, mais vous restait-il des droits (comme d'ARE restantes) ou aviez-vous tout utilisé ? Et vos droits initiaux  datent de quand ? Car même si vous ne faites pas le péri, s'il est considéré comme un contrat REPRIS il ne vous occasionnera pas de nouveaux droits tant que vous n'aurez pas épuisé les anciens.
Quel âge a votre enfant qui revient ?


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Oui j avais des droits qui datent de plusieurs années et qui n ont pas été épuisés car j avais du travail. Je pensais garder ce petit en occasionnel pour faire un peu plus que deux enfants car un des deux autres ne vient pas le mercredi. Mon enfant qui revient à 22 ans et je ne souhaite pas l embêter et lui laisser sa chambre libre


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

je vous embête avec mes questions mais :
1 - quelle était la durée de vos droits initiaux ? (730 j, 1095 j ...?) (quel âge avez-vous ?)
2 - si une trop longue durée est passée, ces droits initiaux sont peut-être déchus, donc quand avaient-ils été ouverts ?


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Oups je ne me souviens plus du tout ! Vous ne m embêtez pas au contraire ´ je n ai jamais compris pourquoi rester inscrite au pôle emploi et j ai toujours préféré travailler . Je sais qu en 2017 j avais encore des droits jamais utilisés . Pourrais je les utiliser tout en prenant accueil occasionnel pour un peu compenser ma perte de salaire ?


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Vous aviez plus ou moins de 53 ans à l'ouverture des droits ?


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Bien sûr à ce moment là je me réinscrirais


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Moins . J ai actuellement 55 ans


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Alors !
si quand vous vous êtes inscrite vous aviez moins de 51 ans, les droits ont du vous être ouverts pour 730 jours.
Il faut savoir que dès qu'on se désinscrit, ça enclenche le délai de déchéance (délai qui ne s'enclenche pas tant qu'on reste inscrit).
Ce délai de déchéance c'est un délai au delà duquel les droits sont perdus, même si pas utilisés.
Donc si vous aviez 730 j de droits (2 ans donc), on rajoute 3 ans de validité supplémentaire ça fait 5 ans.
Donc 5 ans après votre ouverture de droits ils ont été déchus si pas utilisés.
Vous me parlez de 2017 où vous en aviez encore.... Faites le calcul : 2027 + 5 = 2022, ils dataient d'avant 2017 donc ils sont déchus, je suis prêt à parier que vous n'en avez plus.


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Ok . Donc il aurait fallut que je reste inscrite pôle emploi tout en travaillant ´ et pour la retraite cela n a pas d incidence?

Merci pour vos rapides réponses


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Oui car tant qu'on est inscrit le délai de déchéance ne court pas. Les ARE sont revues à chaque activité conservée perdue.
là s'il vous restait par exemple 500 jours ils sont perdus.
Pour la retraite ça ne change rien.


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Ok et bien je ne savais pas ´ si jamais il me reste des jours ´ je pourrais avoir une allocation qui compenserait un peu ma perte de salaire si je prends cet enfant en garde occasionnelle?


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Tout dépend quand a commencé le contrat de cet enfant. Mais c'est probablement une activité reprise donc 70% de ce qu'il rapporte seront déduits des ARE. Le complément sera minime.
Mais à mon avis vous n'avez plus de droits.


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Qu appelez vous activité reprise? Le contrat avait commencé il y a deux ans. 
Je vais contacter pôle emploi pour connaître mes droits. 
Merci pour vos renseignements.
Cordialement


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Activité reprise c'est un contrat que vous avez repris *APRÈS* votre ouverture de droits.
Pour ma part, _*je pense*_ que vos droits sont déchus, même s'il vous en restait beaucoup.
Donc vous repartez à 0.
Si le contrat N° 3 passe en péri scolaire il n'y a donc pas de fin de contrat donc pas de possibilité de se réinscrire à POLE EMPLOI, donc aucun complément.
Si vous renoncez à ce péri, donc que vous refusez l'avenant que les PE doivent vous présenter, soit ils continuent le contrat tel qu'il est, soit ils vous licencient.
Vous vous réinscrivez alors à POLE EMPLOI qui va vous calculer de NOUVEAUX DROITS (pour 3 ans soit 1095 jours car vous avez plus de 53 ans à présent). Chaque mois vous aurez alors un complément de POLE EMPLOI en vous actualisant et en envoyant les bulletins de salaire des contrats restant 1 et 2. Ces ARE se cumuleront intégralement avec vos salaires 1 et 2.
A chaque fois que vous perdrez un contrat  (le 1 et le 2 en même temps ou l'un après l'autre), POLE EMPLOI recalculera à chaque fois votre ARE à la hausse et elles se cumuleront avec le salaire qui restera de 1 ou 2.
Ensuite chaque contrat que vous reprendrez sera des activités reprises et 70% de ces repris viendront en déduction des ARE (avec des contrats repris ça ne se cumule pas intégralement).
Ce contrat que vous allez perdre je ne sais pas combien il vous a rapporté entre son début et sa fin. Mais ça se trouve, vous auriez peut-être autant de POLE EMPLOI que de salaire péri.


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Le péri me rapporterait 80 euros par mois c est clair oui que financièrement j aurais plus en refusant. Voila pourquoi notre idée était de rompre le contrat présent pour en faire un autre plus tard . Je vais quand même me renseigner pour les droits car c etait peut être plus récent que 2017 . Merci


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Alors attention !
Rompre un contrat avec un employeur pour avoir des droits POLE EMPLOI..... et resigner un autre contrat derrière avec le même employeur s'apparente à de la fraude pour certaines agences POLE EMPLOI.... Donc méfiance, renseignez-vous bien auprès de la votre, pour ne pas avoir à rembourser ensuite des sommes indument perçues.


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Ok très bien je vais voir avec pôle emploi.  
Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses j y vois beaucoup plus clair .
J espère que mes interrogations aideront d autres personnes.
J adore mon travail mais au niveau administratif je suis une catastrophe !!!!


----------



## Marylou (27 Juillet 2022)

Deux possibilités :
- soit rupture de contrat et on en reste là 
- soit j ai encore des droits et je fais accueil occasionnel


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Marylou
*Si* vous avez encore des droits, ils ne seront repris que si vous vous réinscrivez. Et pour vous réinscrire, il faut perdre un contrat. Si le contrat n'est pas rompu, les *éventuels droits restants* ne reprendront pas.
Et si vous rompez pour avoir une reprise de droits, attention en prenant ensuite l'accueil occasionnel


----------



## Marylou (28 Juillet 2022)

Très bien merci.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour dommage les filles une fois inscrite à popole restez-y juste à envoyer les BS chaque mois et ainsi inutile de tout refaire ! votre fils revient à la maison donc vous n'avez plus assez de chambre disponible pour les accueillis ? à vous de voir ... pour le contrat du péri perso je le casse et je vois à le prendre si je le peux ... après tout la maman a pu vous solliciter bien après ? bref je tenterais le coup pour toucher des ARE !


----------



## Marylou (28 Juillet 2022)

Oui c est sûr surtout que c etait pas prévu au départ ´ je vais faire au mieux ´ merci . Mon tors a été de ne pas rester inscrite je n avais pas saisi le fonctionnement


----------



## chantal01 (2 Août 2022)

bonjour, c'est un avenant le contrat continue mais pas en occasionnel, ce sera un CDI mensualisé sur 2 mercredi par mois donc contrat année incomplète, un contrat occasionnel c'est maxi 1 mois.  bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Août 2022)

Bref pour si peu je pense que je refuse l'avenant ! 2 mercredis par mois 80 euros bof bof !!!


----------



## Griselda (2 Août 2022)

C'est obligatoirement un Avenant.
Il sera important de préciser quels mercredis viendra l'enfant car avec un temps partiel ton Employeur est obligé de dire quand il engage ta dispo (ainsi tu sais aussi quand tu peux engager ta dispo avec une autre famille). S'il ne peut pas définir un calendrier précis ou une récurrence il devra alors te proposer un Avenant comprenant tous les mercredis, qu'il les utilise ou pas.

Pour ce qui est de ton ARE, là c'est plus compliqué. 
Légalement le POLEmploi n'a pas pour vocation de pallier à une diminution de salaire volontaire: tu as un contrat à 4jrs/sem, rien ne t'oblige à accepter de continuer de travailler pour eux pour seulement 2 journées par mois sans augmenter ton taux horaire d'autant pour compenser la perte. 
Attention certains conseillés POLEmploi vont jusqu'à prétendre que ton PE peut te licencier puis t'embaucher à tps partiel. 
Le souci c'est que c'est de la fraude au chômage et si, même dans 3 ans, un autre conseillé décide d'appliquer la loi (fréquent!) il exigera le remboursement des ARE indues et tu n'auras aucun argument à opposer.
Aujourd'hui tu pourrais être tentée d'accepter cet Avenant sans augmenter ton taux horaire pensant que le POLEmploi te paiera mais si dans 3 ans tu dois rembourser au final il n'y a bien que le PE qui y gagne car tu ne pourras plus lui demander à lui de compenser cette perte seche.


----------

